# weather stripping for front door



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

You can buy a new stop molding (the wood strips the door shuts against) with a modern type rubber, vinyl, or even magnetic weather strip set into a groove in the molding. These will seal up far better and will look much nicer than any add on weatherstrip. You should be able to find the molding at any lumber yard. 

Here is an example with a picture
http://www.portaseal.com/prod02.htm


----------



## injvstice (Oct 30, 2010)

*Thanks*

I will look for those. I like the idea.. I suppose I can paint the wood part to match the door finish? I wish they left it bare so I can stain it... but then again, getting a perfect stain match with pine would be a challenge in of itself.

This metal insulation drives me nuts, I am not sure how they can expect metal to make a perfect seal... maybe I'm missing the point.. and the house is supposed to be energystar, for whatever that is worth.


----------



## DecoDesignCente (Feb 4, 2011)

You should be able to buy vinyl weather stripping from a internet company online. Just google "vinyl weather stripping" or something like that and you can pay by paypal and they will ship to you. 

I would use the bronze vinyl type of weather stripping since you have mahogany wood doors. This is what we use and give to our customer when they purchase the mahogany doors from us. :thumbsup:


----------

